# Keeping your car clean



## Joanne (May 7, 2014)

I just had someone spill coffee in my backseat this morning. Luckily it was just a small drop and I was able to clean it up. It's still wet, but I am hoping it dries ok. 

I have light grey cloth interior. I am starting to see that not everyone treats my car the same way I do. I've even had kids standing on the seat while waiting for the second parent. Watching how some people get in and out makes me cringe. 

What's the best way to keep my cloth seats looking new?


----------



## SoCal_Uber (May 2, 2014)

Amazon has great deals on seat covers. I got a full set ( front and back ) made specifically to fit my car-model in the correct color for under $100. They have 
more expensive covers made out of leather if you wanted a more premium feel.

I also have a gray cloth interior, and the thought of coffee, puke, etc deeply 
staining the material was too much.


----------



## Nick Manning (May 3, 2014)

Joanne said:


> I just had someone spill coffee in my backseat this morning. Luckily it was just a small drop and I was able to clean it up. It's still wet, but I am hoping it dries ok.
> 
> I have light grey cloth interior. I am starting to see that not everyone treats my car the same way I do. I've even had kids standing on the seat while waiting for the second parent. Watching how some people get in and out makes me cringe.
> 
> What's the best way to keep my cloth seats looking new?


Remember, people don't care about stuff that isn't theirs. People nowadays have no respect or decency. I would have done a fare review if I were you.


----------



## Joanne (May 7, 2014)

I did hit the fare review button and gave them 3 stars. The email I got from uber says I only get reimbursed if I have a receipt to show I had to pay for the clean up.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Joanne said:


> I just had someone spill coffee in my backseat this morning. Luckily it was just a small drop and I was able to clean it up. It's still wet, but I am hoping it dries ok.
> 
> I have light grey cloth interior. I am starting to see that not everyone treats my car the same way I do. I've even had kids standing on the seat while waiting for the second parent. Watching how some people get in and out makes me cringe.
> 
> What's the best way to keep my cloth seats looking new?


Covers or Scotch guard, or maybe a set of roof-racks so riders keep off the seats!! 

If you take a pic of the mess and keep the Reciept or tell them how long you took to clean up they're pretty good with billing the rider and crediting your account - maybe next time.


----------



## Joanne (May 7, 2014)

I went ahead and purchased a cover for the back bench seat. It only covers the bottom part, so hopefully it isn't too ugly.


----------



## UberComic (Apr 17, 2014)

I'm trying to figure out ways to keep my car from smelling inside. Water from melted ice spilled out in the rear compartment the other day. Air freshiners just add to the smells. I'm trying baking soda under the passenger seat and in the back (it's a station wagon.)


----------



## remy (Apr 17, 2014)

Baking soda and air it out. If still smells gotta bissell it. Vacuum that stale water out.


----------



## UberComic (Apr 17, 2014)

Baking soda did the trick. I used the Arm & Hammer packs that they make for leaving in the freezer.


----------



## Nick Manning (May 3, 2014)

Holy cow.... What kind of animals do you drive around? Lol


----------



## SunSmith (Apr 20, 2014)

Darned Amazon lets employees bring their dogs to work, and many of them Uber. Some ask ahead of time (text) about the dog, others don't.


----------



## SoCal_Uber (May 2, 2014)

SunSmith said:


> Darned Amazon lets employees bring their dogs to work, and many of them Uber. Some ask ahead of time (text) about the dog, others don't.


Time for Uber "Prime" memberships!


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

SoCal_Uber said:


> Time for Uber "Prime" memberships!


Yeah, dog rides in front for free as long as you are a "Prime Member". Otherwise it's in the trunk for Fido.


----------



## Joanne (May 7, 2014)

Well I got my back seat cover today. Not the most pretty thing but hopefully it does the job.


----------



## Nick Manning (May 3, 2014)

Joanne said:


> Well I got my back seat cover today. Not the most pretty thing but hopefully it does the job.


Hmmm, your seats look beige and the cover looks grey. I like the style though but maybe the picture makes the colors look off.


----------



## Joanne (May 7, 2014)

My seats are greige, not really grey nor beige.


----------



## Nick Manning (May 3, 2014)

Joanne said:


> My seats are greige, not really grey nor beige.


I like the fitment!


----------



## Joanne (May 7, 2014)

In case anyone is curious, here is the solution I used to get the stain out:

1 part white vinegar
2 parts warm water
1 small squirt dish washing liquid


----------



## antek227 (Nov 27, 2015)

I know it's an old thread but tuff stuff works great


----------

